# SIG SP2022 or Taurus PT92?



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Which of these two would you say is the higher quality? The more reliable? The one you'd rather have? I've got a SIG SP2022 and it's a heck of a gun, but there's still something about the Taurus PT92 (particularly the 92 AFS), even though I've never shot one, to which I'm attracted.


----------



## Redelf88 (Oct 3, 2009)

Between the two, I like Sig. Sig has the name and reputation.

Taurus' can be a crapshoot sometimes on getting a good one. That being said, generally the PT92 does well as far as reliablity. 

Side note, you may want to post this thread in a more pertinent subject heading. The admins might move this thread to Taurus or Sig forum. This particular one is for 1911s. Just fyi.

Good luck with your choosing! I owned a Sig 2022. Didn't fit my hand well, but was a good gun.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Redelf88 said:


> Taurus' can be a crapshoot sometimes on getting a good one. That being said, generally the PT92 does well as far as reliablity.


I think because the PT92 is a close copy of an existing design there are less problems, but manufacturing defects are still more likely. Even though I own a PT99 I never recommend anyone buy a Taurus. There are just too many instances of NIB guns that had to be sent back as well as excessive customer service horror stories.



Redelf88 said:


> Side note, you may want to post this thread in a more pertinent subject heading. The admins might move this thread to Taurus or Sig forum. This particular one is for 1911s. Just fyi.


I think you clicked the redirect link I left in the 1911 forum, already moved to General Semi-Auto (since it is about 2 brands)


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

The Sig would be the higher quality gun.


----------



## Jason248 (Aug 18, 2010)

ive got a SP2022 and love it, put over 2000 rounds through it in the last couple of months with all different kinds of ammo and have not had one problem with it.

As for it not fitting on some hands, the make 3 different grip sizes so there should be no problem with it fitting anyone. The ergonomics are nice and natural as with any sig


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Look at this thread.

http://www.handgunforum.net/taurus/26348-taurus-quality.html


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

plastic or metal?

Sig pro 2022 gets my vote.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Never really seen any negative posts on any forum about that Sig Pro. (SP2022).

I'd decide between a Beretta 92 or the Sig personally... I'd skip any Taurus considerations, but that's just my suggestion....


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Shipwreck said:


> Never really seen any negative posts on any forum about that Sig Pro. (SP2022).
> 
> I'd decide between a Beretta 92 or the Sig personally... I'd skip any Taurus considerations, but that's just my suggestion....


+1...if you like the Taurus you'll LOVE the Beretta. I too, would skip Taurus though their Beretta copy has been around a long time and may be one of their better guns overall, like the song says, Ain't nuthin like the real thang baby! I can't comment on the Sig other than it's generally good reputation as a manufacturer. The only Sig I ever owned was a Mosquito, and it was a dog.
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

EliWolfe said:


> I can't comment on the Sig other than it's generally good reputation as a manufacturer. The only Sig I ever owned was a Mosquito, and it was a dog.
> Eli :mrgreen:


Well, Sig doesn't actually make the Mosquito - they have someone else making it. And, I believe the slide is zinc, just like it is on the Walther P22 - walther doesn't make the P22 either. The airgun company that OWNs Walther makes the P22.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

The poll has been taken, my soul has been searched, and the Taurus PT92AFS is on order. My SIG SP2022 will become a gift to my son-in-law as thanks for my grandson. :mrgreen:

Thanks for all the replies. Now, back to shoveling Al Gore's "global warming" off the driveway.


----------



## zonie77 (Apr 28, 2010)

I have both of them and I have no problems with the Taurus.

I'd suggest getting the Taurus, try it and decide which to give your son-in-law.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I own two Sig P2022's in 9mm & .40 cal.

Here's the .40 cal.










It has one of the best triggers Sigs ever made - straight out of the box.

You'd love shooting it.

:smt1099


----------



## cooper623 (Feb 11, 2011)

*sig vs taurus*

IMO take the sig and dont look back. Personally, im not a big taurus fan. I find their guns to feel cheap and as has been mentioned before they can be very hit or miss. On the other hand, sig is great. Great reliability performance and ergonomics. Can't go wrong with the sig. In the military trials to decide on a 9mm handgun the two finalists were the beretta 92 and the sig 226. The sig 226 performed better but was much more expensive which is why the military took the beretta 92 (which dont get me wrong is a very exceptional weapon as well). If you like the silver look of the taurus PT92 then i would buy a beretta 92 which you can get in either silver or black. The PT92 is essentially a cheaper replica of the beretta 92 but for only a little bit more money you can get the same thing in a higher quality, well made package. but again just my opinions, you will find some people who like taurus and thats fine, it doesnt work for me but ultimately the best gun is the one that you like and that works for you.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, Sig doesn't actually make the Mosquito - they have someone else making it. And, I believe the slide is zinc, just like it is on the Walther P22 - walther doesn't make the P22 either. The airgun company that OWNs Walther makes the P22.


Cool info, guess SIG took a flier and hooked guys like me!!!
Eli :smt082


----------

